# MegaAce™'s Gallery



## MegaAce™ (Oct 3, 2009)

I decided to share my pictures, with the temp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Comment if you want.

*Drawings from Animes/Mangas*

Pictures from my favourite manga, Reborn


Spoiler















This one's my first attempt on drawing a chibi picture (after I read a manga drawing guide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Spoiler











Next pictures are from Gurren Lagann.


Spoiler
















I'm never gonna finish that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Spoiler



This one is from a manga called.. +Anima or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This shall be Sebastian Michaelis from Kuroshitsuji, but.. look by yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Brook from One Piece







*Drawings from Games*

Here are drawings from The World Ends With You.


Spoiler

























Spoiler








Sephiroth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler








Lucy Dorothy from Wizard of Oz. 
I has some habit calling her Lucy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Drawings without reference*

Here are/will be pictures drawed by myself, like characters.



Spoiler











*UPDATE:*



Spoiler: Update from the 27th December '09













Thats my Tempmas entry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








It's Dickachu. It seems to be pretty pissed.














iPikachu's request, TYL Mukuro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler













Spoiler: Update, 2/9/2010


----------



## airpirate545 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow these drawings are great! Nice shading and all the drawings look almost exactly like the official art. Lol, is that a chibi Gokudera?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 3, 2009)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Wow these drawings are great! Nice shading and all the drawings look almost exactly like the official art. Lol, is that a chibi Gokudera?



Thanks!
And yes, that is Gokudera. (I even drew that picture today, was reading some guide how to draw properly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 4, 2009)

wow, this pictures are pretty good, 
are looking professional:.
thought about drawing your own manga?
the talent you've got


----------



## Raika (Oct 4, 2009)

Sweet drawings. If only I could draw that well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the TWEWY ones, they're great. Your shading is awesome btw.


----------



## Splych (Oct 4, 2009)

The TWEWY ones are really pro. I knew that was Gokudera from the start... bombs xDD


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 4, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> wow, this pictures are pretty good,
> are looking professional:.
> thought about drawing your own manga?
> the talent you've got
> ...


The original picture of Gokudera had actually three bombs in each hand, 
I just didn't know how to fit them, so I drew just one


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 8, 2009)

lol, the TWEWY ones are really nice. did you use references?


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice, the TWEWY are identical to the real images. Make a manga


----------



## updowners (Oct 8, 2009)

I like the TWEWY ones as well. I can't draw bold lines properly though. Your lines are nice and sharp.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 8, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> lol, the TWEWY ones are really nice. did you use references?
> Yep, I used the artwork of TWEWY.
> 
> 
> ...


I did them step by step, first all the lines, then the shadows and such.

I added a new picture, but I didn't got much time this week, so I couldn't draw some more.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 13, 2009)

Because I'm such an attention whore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Added some new pictures to the OP.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 13, 2009)

Great drawings, maybe you should invest in a graphics tablet. I used to draw manga a lot, now I just don't have the time.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 13, 2009)

You know, I once drew with a tablet, it feels nice, but it's not the same.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 14, 2009)

agreed, pencil > tablet except after scanning, colouring with the tablet is always better than mouse :\


----------



## geminisama (Oct 14, 2009)

The TWEWY pic clearly looks traced. :/


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 14, 2009)

lol, he drew it with reference, not suprising to see alike pics


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 14, 2009)

I can't even draw with the mouse, if I scanned a picture of mine, 
I would go to Paint, take the tool which fills areas with colour (forgot it's name)
and that's it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meh, I don't know what to draw next.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 16, 2009)

paint bucket?


tyl mukuro? lol.


----------



## Hatsu (Oct 21, 2009)

Drawings without reference = My mom. JK


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 21, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Drawings without reference = My mom. JK



meh, I didn't know how to call that section.


----------



## Raikiri (Oct 21, 2009)

wow.. O_O nice.. wish i could draw like that..
alas if i only practiced more..


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 22, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NSFW section?


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow!  That's great art!  I wish I could draw like that...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

I updated the OP with new pictures, and I did your request iPikachu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Comme*n*ts or requests are welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: lol, I don't wanna comets.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 27, 2009)

damn i just saw it the TWENY ones rock so do the others your great at this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:is this commet ok:


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Rocky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah, I saw my comets mistake


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 27, 2009)

lol


----------



## kudaku (Dec 27, 2009)

you should try looking at a bit of the fundamentals of drawing.  Right now you're just copying... try looking at structure and rhythm.  For example, your character lacks alot of rhythm, try thinking about your lines.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

You're meaning my self-drawn ones? Meh, I know I'm not that good at it like copying,
but I'm getting better.
I'm not that pro with the poses, shadows and stuff.


----------



## updowners (Dec 27, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> I updated the OP with new pictures, and I did your request iPikachu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh noez, we're both taking requests =\


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 28, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I dont get many. And I only have now fucking much time because I have nothing to do in the holidays. When school starts again, I draw almost nothing, except in school lessons. lol

I think I could upload my pictures I made in art course.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 28, 2009)

dickachu? o_o



oh and whats with the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hmmmmmMMM?






epic epic epic epic pics

i'll probably start drawing when school starts... but then again i hate the scanner.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 28, 2009)

Lucky you, I don't even have a scanner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And what do you think of my TYL Mukuro? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I know, the hair is a bit messed up.)


----------



## Nick™ (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice pictures. You've got talent *-*
Maybe you have the same on Photoshop, too.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 28, 2009)

You can look in the Avatar Request thread in this section, I'm helping out others making avatars and signatures with Photoshop.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 29, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Lucky you, I don't even have a scanner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's *very* good!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 30, 2009)

^yarr.

its so awesome it makes you awesome.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll try to draw Byakuran, but his hair is the hell.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 30, 2009)

LOL
its really hard.

OH DERP DRAW GHOST


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 30, 2009)

Kay, I'll start after I'm back from the swimming pool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





GHOST IS NAKED!


----------



## Theraima (Dec 30, 2009)

Skillz!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 30, 2009)

oh i didnt say to draw his whole body. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oh well ghost and byakuran have(about) the same face after all


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 30, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> oh i didnt say to draw his whole body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They just have the same marking under the eye.

Oh and..


Spoiler








He looks more like a woman. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And his hair is still a mess.


----------



## soulfire (Dec 30, 2009)

nice 

i like the first tsuna very well made.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 30, 2009)

I think I made his lips wrong. It just looks wrong to me now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But they were hard to draw too.
Here's the original picture


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2009)

thats not the official art right? o_o


oh all of reborn's characters are girlish looking.


----------



## kudaku (Jan 4, 2010)

These are great, check out my work as well, (a few topics down)!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 9, 2010)

Updated first post with new pictures.


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 9, 2010)

That's something that's eluded me, the ability to draw, but your drawings are very good.

You've got a natural ability there, keep up the good work.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for those nice words! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As you see, I coloured some pictures, and usually I don't do that, so I gave them to a girl from my class


----------



## Jothri (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow! That is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I draw, but not like that. I draw my own weird, trippy style of something... I wanna go learn to draw the anime style now.


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 17, 2010)

You have cool drawings.
Nice job.


----------

